# Kräuterkundelehrer für Skill 300 und darüber



## Kreggen (11. Januar 2008)

Hoi zusammen! Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem Kräuterkundelehrer für Skill 300 und darüber für meinen Allianz-Gnom.
Früher war das mal so, dass ein Lehrer, der einem nichts mehr beibringen konnte, einem den nächsten Lehrer genannt hat. Komischerweise taucht dieses Sprachfenster nicht mehr auf, vielleicht verträgt sich das nicht mit diesem oder jenen Addon.
Daher die Frage:
Ich habe jetzt Kräuterkunde 287 und möchte die nächste Stufe erlernen. WO kann ich den passenden Lehrer finden?
Gruß
Mic


----------



## darkloftt (11. Januar 2008)

Du findest den Lehrer in der Scherbenwelt-Ehrenfeste,im Turm ,neben dem Gashaus


----------



## Pomela (11. Januar 2008)

Auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in der Ehrenfeste


----------

